# Wyndham Bonnet Creek



## amyandtim1644 (May 29, 2012)

Hi, been reserching buying at Bonnet Creek on resale market.Been looking for about a year, and wondering what maint fees per 1000 pts at this resort are.Also any response positive or negative about this resort from owners are greatly appreciated.Looking for about 200000-224000 pts annualy.Thank you very much TUGGERS, and hoping to hear from you.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (May 29, 2012)

amyandtim1644 said:


> Hi, been reserching buying at Bonnet Creek on resale market.Been looking for about a year, and wondering what maint fees per 1000 pts at this resort are.Also any response positive or negative about this resort from owners are greatly appreciated.Looking for about 200000-224000 pts annualy.Thank you very much TUGGERS, and hoping to hear from you.



What is your purpose for buying there. Because of the size of the resort there isn't a a lot of need for arp unless you want the larger presidential units and the points you are looking for wouldn't get you those anyway. You may be able to find cheaper MF resorts like Smokey mountains and still get the same stays at BC. 

Jason


----------



## ronparise (May 29, 2012)

Bonnet Creek is popular on ebay and prices are often bid up higher than at other resorts where the mf is less.  As has already been said. This place is big and you can almost always find availability. 

In Wyndham points are points buy where you get the best deal unless you have to have a certain high demand week somewhere


----------



## jjmanthei05 (May 30, 2012)

Just to give you and idea of availability there. Right now starting the last week in July, the only 2 weeks you currently can't get a room for 7 nights is thanksgiving and Christmas otherwise everything else is open. 

Jason


----------



## amyandtim1644 (May 30, 2012)

Thank you , so if points are points what are the 5 best resorts for lowest maintenace fees. How and where can I find this out.


----------



## ronparise (May 30, 2012)

When I think low mf I think

Canterbury
National Harbor
Seiverville

and certain converted fixed weeks (prime season 3 bedrooms or lockoffs)

The Wyndham owners forum has information on the fees at all the resorts


----------



## scootr5 (May 30, 2012)

ronparise said:


> When I think low mf I think
> 
> Canterbury
> National Harbor
> ...



Throw Grand Desert in there as well.


----------



## massvacationer (May 31, 2012)

and Panama City Beach


----------



## jjmanthei05 (May 31, 2012)

be careful of National harbor, panama city and Canterbury. They are still in active sales and could have artificially low MF which are subsidized by Wyndham for sales purposes. 

Jason


----------



## massvacationer (May 31, 2012)

there are also some PRIME converted fixed weeks at Kingsgate, Glade, Pagosa, Sea-Gardens-Waterfalls (& probably other resorts) that have really good maint fee per point ratios


----------



## jjmanthei05 (May 31, 2012)

The best ratio in the system is a converted 2 or 3 bedroom at Shearwater. These will be close to $2/k but are extremely hard to find.

Jason


----------



## PatterQ (Jun 2, 2012)

*Wyndham Bonnet Creek points ownership*

Hi.  First time forum user here.  Re question of Bonnet Creek maintenance fees..
We own (deeded) 154,000 points which are renewed annually.  We currently pay $77 monthly MF, but are told they will jump up to $107 before year end.
We have never been to Bonnet Creek, as we live on the west coast, but use our points to stay elsewhere, such as the Wyndham Grand Desert resort in Las Vegas.  Points are certainly more flexible than fixed weeks, and you can use for 3 days or two weeks, studio to 2 bdrm, where ever, whenever.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 2, 2012)

*MF's going up, according to?*

Hello -

If you don't mind me asking, who told you the MF's were going to increase?  What you have now is already a little high for Bonnet Creek, IMHO.  My MF's at BC are $5.1/1000.

Welcome to TUG (that's the first time I've been to first to say that to someone, I think ).

Sandi


----------



## MFT (Jun 2, 2012)

*Who told you MF was increasing at BC?*

Hi,
Just curious who told you the MF was going to skyrocket at BC?  A salesman at another resort???  Maybe to entice you to buy from him, and turn in your BC property.  If so, don't believe him/her!!!  We got a similar line at Grand Smokey Mtn last year that La Maison in Nola was having substantial problems, and MF was going to jump, that there was a "don't trade" notice on our account, etc...  All BS.  Be careful who tells you what, and if it's WVC sales, consider that it is probably a 90% chance to be untrue.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jun 2, 2012)

PatterQ said:


> Hi.  First time forum user here.  Re question of Bonnet Creek maintenance fees..
> We own (deeded) 154,000 points which are renewed annually.  We currently pay $77 monthly MF, but are told they will jump up to $107 before year end.
> We have never been to Bonnet Creek, as we live on the west coast, but use our points to stay elsewhere, such as the Wyndham Grand Desert resort in Las Vegas.  Points are certainly more flexible than fixed weeks, and you can use for 3 days or two weeks, studio to 2 bdrm, where ever, whenever.



The only  one that would tell a lie like that is Wyndham sales person.

Budgets are prepared in late fall and approved by BOD for following year.  I have never heard of HOA fee increase duing year.  A major uninsured disaster/loss might have SA. There might also be  a small adjustment in January if over budget.

Did you hear this at sales pitch where you trade in BC deed and   say $25K and they will give you a new consolidated  deed with  no significant increase  in MF  and  make you a VIP and   save a ton!

Also, double check MF. It appears yu are paying  $924. Other poster indicates  $5.10 which if includes property taxes  an POA fee would be $785.

Suggest you avoid sales pitches unless you have RR with you.


----------



## brekkon (Jun 5, 2012)

*Bonnet Creek*

We bought at BC wholesale odd year pre Tug.  We thought that we just wanted this perticular location because resale would be desirable and because arp.  Though resale is more desirable, it still is not worth what we paid.  So resale should be pointless.  ARP is also pointless.  You can still get presidential even after the ARP time.  They did add an entire new building that is all Presidential units.  As others had said this place is so big and The area is so over run with Timeshare locations and hotels, so there is almost always room available for when you want to go.  Often you can even get last minute deals here for even less points.  We did a last minute trip on mothersday one week before we left 3 years ago.

Most have it spot on here.  Buy low MF's location but stay away from NEW resorts with low MF's since those are typically low to start then will go up after completion.

Our 2nd purchase was after joining BBS and we got 126k points at kingsgate (a top 5 lowest MF location at the time) for  $300 which included all closing costs and 4 months of MF's for free for that price.  So basically we spent less than $150 for 126k every year in points that has one of the lowest MF's

I know when I was purchasing there was a list of top lowest MF's.  Hopefully someone can point you in the correct direction if that list still exists and is current.  Just remember deeded location has almost zero impact on where you buy since a majority of owners dont plan 13 months in advanced.


----------



## Renny30 (Jun 5, 2012)

If you PM me your email address I'll send you links for MF info. Really good data that will help you see the history of a resort and calculate cost. The group has shared most of the lower cost ones. Smoky Mountains is about the cheapest established resort, followed closely by Vegas. I'm waiting for a deal on those two myself.


----------

